# Knotty pine cabinets with concrete countertop



## Mike R (Apr 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike R (Apr 15, 2018)

other side of island

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 15, 2018)

Gotta love it! Tons of wood!!! Really looks nice! Chuck


----------



## Mike R (Apr 15, 2018)

Yes lots of wood, that little bit of sheetrock in the back ground is the only spot not covered in wood in the whole house, took quite a while to put up all that car siding and put a finish on it.


----------



## Mike R (Apr 15, 2018)

this job was also the first concrete countertops that I have done, been two years and no cracks yet


----------



## Mike R (Apr 15, 2018)

The tile back splash was a bugger they wanted to use old out of square floor tile that they had left over from something, so thats what we did.


----------



## Mike R (Apr 15, 2018)



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike R (Apr 15, 2018)



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 15, 2018)

2015!!! Are you done yet?


----------



## Mike R (Apr 15, 2018)

Yes we finished it up finally, they kept changing things and adding things, and didn't want anyone else working on it but us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 15, 2018)

I like this place more. Seems brighter too... i like lots of natural light.

Nicely done sir....


----------



## Mike R (Apr 15, 2018)

Thanks Marc


----------



## Tony (Apr 15, 2018)

Awesome job Mike! Tony


----------



## Tony (Apr 15, 2018)

9 more and you're there!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 15, 2018)

Very Cool. I'm thinking these are in the Hill Country?


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 15, 2018)

Mike R said:


> Yes we finished it up finally, they kept changing things and adding things, and didn't want anyone else working on it but us



**Hey Mike can we change this to that.
* Cha-ching....Sure we can....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 15, 2018)

Tony said:


> 9 more and you're there!!!!


and he thought it would be hard. @Tony he's been holding out on us with all this great craftsmanship work he's done

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike R (Apr 15, 2018)

@Wildthings , they are north of there nearly half way between Fort Worth and Abilene

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 15, 2018)

Nicely done!


----------



## Tony (Apr 15, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> a
> 
> and he thought it would be hard. @Tony he's been holding out on us with all this great craftsmanship work he's done



He's been busy hoarding all the sweet skeet that he has!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 16, 2018)

I would guess that sleeping in there could make someone dream that he was sleeping deep in some GA pine plantation! Awesome job!


----------

